# Surge Killa, Manila Killa



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Great job?

5 trips in one hour...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm asleep at that time.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

New ants get runs like this without even trying but for a 6k trips kind of ant runs like this are rare



mbd said:


> Great job?
> 
> 5 trips in one hour...


1 hour on the dot beginning and ending at :35 past the hour. I feel so alive when I crush it like this.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> View attachment 325523


Excellent!! Now how much did uber make on each ride? Please don't say over 30%.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> New ants get runs like this without even trying but for a 6k trips kind of ant runs like this are rare
> 
> 
> 1 hour on the dot beginning and ending at :35 past the hour. I feel so alive when I crush it like this.


It is funny how the human mind works..
If you do 1 run for 3$, in 1 hour, mind 
Gets very aggressive and very volatile ....but if you get 5 runs in 1 hour, and 30-40$, your mind is happy, and your personality changes? 
If it is 1 run for 1$, in 1 hour, and the pax is super smoking good looking, mind does not get depressed ?I wonder why?



mbd said:


> It is funny how the human mind works..
> If you do 1 run for 3$, in 1 hour, mind
> Gets very aggressive and very volatile ....but if you get 5 runs in 1 hour, and 30-40$, your mind is happy, and your personality changes?
> If it is 1 run for 1$, in 1 hour, and the pax is super smoking good looking, mind does not get depressed ?I wonder why?


One pax last week... most beautiful pax ever that sat in my vehicle and to top it off... long ride?
She said, that was the best ride of her life. She asked if it was ok to vape, and I said I don't care what you do.
If it was a normal pax, I would have definitely said no vape..my car my rules would have been my quote.
I am not a good role model for Rideshare drivers.?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Excellent!! Now how much did uber make on each ride? Please don't say over 30%.





mbd said:


> It is funny how the human mind works..
> If you do 1 run for 3$, in 1 hour, mind
> Gets very aggressive and very volatile ....but if you get 5 runs in 1 hour, and 30-40$, your mind is happy, and your personality changes?
> If it is 1 run for 1$, in 1 hour, and the pax is super smoking good looking, mind does not get depressed ?I wonder why?
> ...


You're not a good role model for internet bloggers either.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You're not a good role model for internet bloggers either.


I asked you a valid question after praising your experience, not a rant. Don't understand your response. If you don't want to answer the question it's ok. But no need for sarcastic comments.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Look who got Manila Killa status again this week!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Late night and weekends should pay double
We make our own hours.l


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Now that’s a pretty amazing screenshot! I need to test the long trip game out sometime.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Where are you guys driving?
That DOES NOT EXIST in Miami. The market has gotten horribly slow and stupid down here...

It has been already DAYS that I don’t even SEE any surge...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Where are you guys driving?
> That DOES NOT EXIST in Miami. The market has gotten horribly slow and stupid down here...
> 
> It has been already DAYS that I don't even SEE any surge...


Those are bar closing hours he is working. Are you saying Miami doesn't have the late night bar surge? Well, Miami, maybe bars don't close there ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Those are bar closing hours he is working. Are you saying Miami doesn't have the late night bar surge? Well, Miami, maybe bars don't close there ?


Problem is that I avoid bars hours. Miami has nasty uneducated people that WILL puke in your car and say its your fault... ?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Problem is that I avoid bars hours. Miami has nasty uneducated people that WILL puke in your car and say its your fault... ?


I hear ya. With Risk comes Reward!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I hear ya. With Risk comes Reward!


Very true.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Manila Killa all day


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mr. Manila Killa got mad at me last week for forgetting to post this...










.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

How many Manila Killa's does it take to screw in a light bulb?










It takes 59.20 Manila Killas!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Not even 1 tip. What city are you in?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Dallas, the city of surge killas and Manila Killaz


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Look at who was a Manila Killa tonight! A summer Tuesday night no less!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a great night as well, but when I went to cashout I received nothing, uber’s F up again.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> View attachment 333459


Now that's a grown ass man right there!

Somebody must have gone to Surge Killa Manila Killa school! In what year did you graduate?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Yesterday I picked up this lady from a not so great neighborhood... she said, one person was shot and killed at her place , few hours before my pick up.. person asked for some money, and got shot. 
I told the lady, I do not drive at night... 
just be extra careful chasing $$$ in some neighborhoods


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Surge Killa Manila Killa got sacked with a long trip right before bar close last night because pax changed it on me but one little setback does not defeat true Manila Killas.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I still can’t believe those prices. I wish I could get a +$10 drive.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I still can't believe those prices. I wish I could get a +$10 drive.


Dude, we have the second lowest minimum fare in the United States and we make 60 cents per mile, 12 cents per minute, and a 75 cent base fare. What on earth do you mean?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I prefer quality over quantity


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> New ants get runs like this without even trying but for a 6k trips kind of ant runs like this are rare
> 
> 
> 1 hour on the dot beginning and ending at :35 past the hour. I feel so alive when I crush it like this.


"_I feel so alive when I crush it like this."_

How often do U "_crush it like this"_ and feel alive?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

mbd said:


> It is funny how the human mind works..
> If you do 1 run for 3$, in 1 hour, mind
> Gets very aggressive and very volatile ....but if you get 5 runs in 1 hour, and 30-40$, your mind is happy, and your personality changes?
> If it is 1 run for 1$, in 1 hour, and the pax is super smoking good looking, mind does not get depressed ?I wonder why?
> ...


Guys are so predictable :biggrin:


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> "_I feel so alive when I crush it like this."_
> 
> How often do U "_crush it like this"_ and feel alive?


All the time baby snacks.



WinterFlower said:


> Guys are so predictable :biggrin:


Hey I quoted this same post once except I was giving @mbd hell because in the quoted post @mbd says "I am not a good role model for rideshare drivers" and I said back to him "you are not a good role model for internet bloggers either"


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Dang it I almost forgot that I was a Surge Killa Manilla Killa again last weekend, this is getting to be just too much!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Excellent!! Now how much did uber make on each ride? Please don't say over 30%.


It doesn't matter. He is making money. That's it. Don't pop someone else's happiness just because you are sad.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

How are you guys getting multiple hour long surges like that? In my market, surge happen for 15 minutes and gone for rest of day. Surge also never exceed 2.0x, most of the time surge is around 1.2x going less than 10 miles.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> How are you guys getting multiple hour long surges like that? In my market, surge happen for 15 minutes and gone for rest of day. Surge also never exceed 2.0x, most of the time surge is around 1.2x going less than 10 miles.


I also wanna know this


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> I asked you a valid question after praising your experience, not a rant. Don't understand your response. If you don't want to answer the question it's ok. But no need for sarcastic comments.


I'm about to enlighten you. The "not so secret" ,secret. This fella is what people in the psychological community like to call a 'sociopath'.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> How are you guys getting multiple hour long surges like that? In my market, surge happen for 15 minutes and gone for rest of day. Surge also never exceed 2.0x, most of the time surge is around 1.2x going less than 10 miles.


Those surges I hit were all on different parts of town sometimes on the complete other side of the city. Surges typically don't last long so you need to work it so you get to an area right as it is surging then on to the next surging etc. Sometimes I will get three trips out of the same surging area but not usually more than two before moving on.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 327734
> 
> Late night and weekends should pay double
> We make our own hours.l


What I want to know is where in the HELL are you doing Uber X making that many $50+ rides back to back good lord...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Dekero said:


> What I want to know is where in the HELL are you doing Uber X making that many $50+ rides back to back good lord...


His acceptance is 20% or 30% because he declines everything until the 45 minute+ notification pops up then jumps on that B.


----------

